# Scorpion vs cottontail



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Saw this guy at work out in an open field just sitting like a chump sicked my scorp on em get em scorp double lung shot


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Screenshot_2015-07-15-23-17-16-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How far, what ammo used and type and size of band ;- )

wll


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Did you try for the double lung shot, and if so why?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tapered 1 inch to 3/4 inch gold 38cal lead ball and yes I tried fora double lung shot I know my ammo and setup I cut through him like butter in one side out the other I sneaked up on him till he was a la little under 10 meters away


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the look of the Scorpion. They appear to be a rarity.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

That lead must be truckin to go through both side of the rabbit!

Nice shooting

-slingshot shooter


----------

